

Visual cortex of blind children can be remodeled to process language - hyperlingo
http://news.mit.edu/2015/visual-cortex-blind-process-language-0827

======
Alex_Notchenko
That is, when it's not used for echolocation. When we arrive at more
scientific definition of "neuroplasticity" (or whatever the underlying effect
is called) this will be the one of examples.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_echolocation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_echolocation)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3102086/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3102086/)

PS: There's also great episode of Radiolab on that topic.

[http://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2013/01/28/170355712/be-
lik...](http://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2013/01/28/170355712/be-like-a-bat-
sound-can-show-you-the-way)

